# Namecheap dns servers offline?



## wlanboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Currently all of my namecheap hosted domains are offline.

I am not able to resolve anything.

Support is quite busy:



Anyone knowing what's going on?


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Found that on twitter:



Looks like a lot of domains are offline.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Real-time Web Monitor is quite red at the moment.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 20, 2014)

It looks like it has been down several times in the past week.  Today's issue is due to a DDoS.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1349439.

TL;DR don't use a registrar's DNS servers  as your only DNS servers.  Relying on one provider for your DNS will inevitably lead to downtime.


----------



## Amitz (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes. All my domains on Namecheap's DNS are down. Quite unpleasant right now...


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 20, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> TL;DR don't use a registrar's DNS servers  as your only DNS servers.  Relying on one provider for your DNS will inevitably lead to downtime.


If namecheap would only support secondary dns servers...

Time to move to a secure place.

Any suggestions?


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been using my own DNS network for a while; none of my important stuff uses registrar DNS. Could my network be DDoSed in a second? Yup. Will it be? Of course not - too small. But monitoring ensures that even if it is, it can be switched over to a reliable third-party DNS service by using my domain provider's API in minutes. I like my setup.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 20, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> If namecheap would only support secondary dns servers...
> 
> Time to move to a secure place.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I like to be safe with DNS so I go the overkill route: PowerDNS master (at VPS.us in NL) with 5 of my own PowerDNS slaves (all low end VPS's and all at different geographically dispersed providers) plus a few ClouDNS slaves.

My advice would be to never rely on just one company for your DNS because it introduces a single point of failure if their main system goes down (which has happened in the past to CloudFlare, GoDaddy, and this week NameCheap).


----------



## 5n1p (Feb 20, 2014)

I use dns.he.net , never had problem with it.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 20, 2014)

5n1p said:


> I use dns.he.net , never had problem with it.


Well, Hurricane Electric has a _big_ network. I'm not surprised that they have such good uptime. But anything without redundancy has the potential for downtime.


----------



## tortau (Feb 20, 2014)

Yikes, to think at one point in time, I had considered using Namecheap's DNS service and moving all my domains over just for the sake of simplicity.


----------



## JPC-Sabrina (Feb 25, 2014)

Some of these DDoS attacks are massive like the one that hit namecheap. The problem is beyond choosing the right company. GoDaddy was hit last year too. Initial estimates show the attack size was over 100Gbps, These attacks are getting bigger and bigger so don't hold a grudge against Namecheap.


----------

